# Funkbedienung inklusive Not-Aus



## knabi (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben hier eine Maschine mit einer kleinen, drahtgebundenen Fernbedienung (6 Taster, 1 Umschalter 1-0-2 und ein 1kanaliger Not-Aus).
Der Nutzer möchte nun möglichst eine Funkbedienung haben, um sich besser um die Maschine bewegen zu können. 
Könnt Ihr mir zuverlässige Hersteller nennen (Nur Funk, kein Infrarot-das ist bei der Maschine schwierig), der auch die Not-Aus-Funktion normenkonform beherrscht?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2009)

Siemens hat sowas im Programm


----------



## o_prang (16 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hab im Internet den Hersteller "Jay electronique" gefunden. Der scheint so etwas zu haben was Du suchst. 
Schau mal bei welotec.de. Die scheinen es zu vertreiben.
Ich weiss aber nicht ob das Gerät alle notwendingen Sicherheitsrichtlinien unterstützt. Ich wäre halt an Deiner Stelle extrem vorsichtig mit Funkstrecken. 
Was passiert wenn die Verbindung abreist? Wenn die Batterien des Senders leer sind? u.s.w.


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2009)

Hier die Info zum Mobile Panel 277F IWLAN
Das ist bis SIL 3 geprüft und zertifiziert


----------



## vierlagig (16 Oktober 2009)

ich hatte damals© http://www.akerstroms.com evaluiert
leider in D nur über zwischenhändler zu beziehen...


----------



## Dumbledore (16 Oktober 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir zuverlässige Hersteller nennen (Nur Funk, kein Infrarot-das ist bei der Maschine schwierig), der auch die Not-Aus-Funktion normenkonform beherrscht?


 
wenn du eine finden solltest bei der der Hersteller die nach der neuen DIN EN ISO 13849 erforderlichen Angaben zur Zuverlässigkeit (nötig zum Nachweis des Performance Levels) machen kann, so wäre ich daran sehr interessiert. 

Unser bisheriger Standardlieferant (Hetronic) ist dazu nämlich auch nach Nachhaken offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, das bedeutet, wir können diese Geräte ab 2010 nicht mehr einsetzen. 

Unsere Anlagen haben einen PLr=d, dies entspricht in etwa der alten Kat.3 nach EN954-1. Den in deinem Fall benötigten Performance Level solltest du für deine Steuerungen ja kennen.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2009)

@Dumbledore
Aus dem Handbuch zum Mobile Panel 277F IWLAN


> Der TÜV bestätigt die Einhaltung der folgenden Normen für die Sicherheitsfunktionen des
> Bediengeräts.
> ● SIL3 nach IEC 61508-1 bis 4
> ● Kategorie 4 nach EN 954-1
> ...


----------



## knabi (16 Oktober 2009)

@marlob:

Danke, das hatte ich schon gesehen, allerdings müßte dafür die komplette Steuerung ausgetauscht werden (momentan: S7-300 und separate Sicherheitsschaltgeräte), für das 277 IWLAN bräuchte ich ja eine Failesafe-CPU mit allen Konsequenzen...das wird letzendlich den preislichen Rahmen sprengen, fürchte ich.

@0_prang:

WELOTEC hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden, allerdings scheinen die einen Mix aus Funk (für den Not-Aus) und Infrarot (für die restlichen Bedienelemente) zu haben - Infrarot ist aber an der Stelle extrem ungünstig. Ich frage die trotzdem mal an -mal schauen.
Ich denke mal, die Sicherheitsfrage muß bei Verbindungsabbruch bzw. leeren Batterien genauso behandelt werden wie ein Drahtbruch am Not-Aus: Sicherheitsschaltgerät wird ausgelöst.

@4L:

Schaue ich mir an, bin aber etwas skeptisch, wenn kein ordentlicher Deutscher Vertrieb da ist ...

@Dumbledore:

Ich werde das mit anfragen!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dumbledore (16 Oktober 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> ...allerdings scheinen die einen Mix aus Funk (für den Not-Aus) und Infrarot (für die restlichen Bedienelemente) zu haben - Infrarot ist aber an der Stelle extrem ungünstig.


 
ich denke, hier ist Infrarot die Anwesenheitskontrolle, d.h. es wird per Infrarot nur überprüft, ob der Bediener im Sichtfeld der Anlage ist. Man kann sich natürlich fragen, wozu dann überhaupt noch Funk nötig ist ...

Aber es ist schon wichtig sich die Frage zu stellen (bzw. per Risikoanalyse klären zu lassen) was passiert, wenn der Bediener die Funkfernbedienung bedient OHNE die Anlage sehen zu können - ob gewollt oder gar ungewollt.

Dies ist einer der Gründe, weshalb manchmal kabelgebundene Lösungen nicht zu umgehen sind, auch wenn die Bequemlichkeit dagegen sprechen mag.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> ...
> Aber es ist schon wichtig sich die Frage zu stellen (bzw. per Risikoanalyse klären zu lassen) was passiert, wenn der Bediener die Funkfernbedienung bedient OHNE die Anlage sehen zu können - ob gewollt oder gar ungewollt.
> ...


Die Siemens Panel arbeiten mit Transpondern und Wirkbereichen. Da muss man sich erst an- und abmelden wenn man die Sicherheitsfunktion verwenden will.
Suche mal nach diesen Stichwörtern im beigefügten pdf


----------



## Dumbledore (16 Oktober 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Siemens Panel arbeiten mit Transpondern und Wirkbereichen. Da muss man sich erst an- und abmelden wenn man die Sicherheitsfunktion verwenden will.


 
marlob, mir ist das schon klar.

Nur ist das Siemens Panel eben KEINE normale Funksteuerung sondern Teil des Siemens IWLAN mit allen (schon von knabi dargestellten) Konsequenzen. Ich suche daher aus gutem Grund KEIN solches Panel, ebensowenig wie knabi (siehe oben).

Dennoch danke für die Aufklärung 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (16 Oktober 2009)

http://www.schweizer-electronic.com/funkfernsteuerung-funk/haupt-nv2278-spr1.htm

seht euch das mal an!


----------



## Tommi (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

versuch mal Fa. Dold, die haben
auch eine überwachte Ablage incl.
Ladegerät für die Funksteuerung.

Die Funktechnik ist von jay (France).

Habe selbst noch nicht probiert, macht
aber einen guten Eindruck.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ide (21 Oktober 2009)

Also sehr gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit den Produkten von TeleRadio gemacht. http://tele-radio-gmbh.de/

Mit den Produkten von Hetronic war ich nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## Yoshi79 (22 Oktober 2009)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuch mal Fa. Dold, die haben
> auch eine überwachte Ablage incl.
> ...



Hallo, 
ich habe letztens zwei von diesen Dold "Safemaster" Funk-Not-Aus Tastern in Betrieb genommen, Inbetriebnahme und Funktion liefen ohne Probleme ab. 
Das Problem mit diesen Geräten wird aber sein , das es die nur mit maximal vier Bedienelementen gibt, aber dafür erfüllt es die Normen:
• entspricht
- Performance Level (PL) e nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1
- Kategorie 4 nach EN 954-1

http://www.dold.com/deutsch/produkt...tstechnik/wireless-safety/produktauswahl.html


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Michael23 (19 März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wir möchten in Zukunft Hetronic Funkfernsteuerungen einsetzen.
Wieso habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Hersteller gemacht?

LG


----------

